# Moving to Perth to Primary Teach - HELP NEEDED!



## mkeys20 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi I am moving to Perth to live for 9 months. I am a qualified primary school teacher (4 yr degree) with 2 years experience. As I will only be in the area for a short while I need some advice about what my best options are:

Where exactly do I need to register and what does this involve?
Should I teach in private schools to avoid WACOT registration?
How do I get supply work - do I find agencies when I get out there?

I think the issue is that because I am going out for such a relatively short time the paperwork and payments seem very extreme. Maybe I would be better working in a bar/restaurant? Please can someone advise because I am fairly confused by everything I have read so far.

Cheers


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

mkeys20 said:


> Hi I am moving to Perth to live for 9 months. I am a qualified primary school teacher (4 yr degree) with 2 years experience. As I will only be in the area for a short while I need some advice about what my best options are:
> 
> Where exactly do I need to register and what does this involve?
> Should I teach in private schools to avoid WACOT registration?
> ...





Hiya welcome to the forum

You don’t say what visa you going to apply?
When are you thinking of moving to Perth?
If you are thinking of working in bars and restaurant then now is the holiday season 

Im sorry to say this but when I was in aus I found out there are no jobs as teachers but I can be wrong.

Please check this site for Visa:Department of Immigration & Citizenship


And for Jobs: Australian JobSearch - Australia's largest free online jobs board

SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site


GOOD LUCK


----------



## mkeys20 (Jul 18, 2011)

kingrulzuk said:


> Hiya welcome to the forum
> 
> You don’t say what visa you going to apply?
> When are you thinking of moving to Perth?
> ...


Hi cheers for the reply. I am arriving at the beginning of October. I am getting a 457 Visa which is currently being processed. I qualify as a partner because my girlfriend has been nominated.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

The Department of Education - Teaching WA - Apply to teach

(public)

AISWA - Teaching In an Independant School

(private)

Both websites say you have to be WACOT registered.

Dolly


----------



## funona (Jul 22, 2011)

mkeys20 said:


> Hi I am moving to Perth to live for 9 months. I am a qualified primary school teacher (4 yr degree) with 2 years experience. As I will only be in the area for a short while I need some advice about what my best options are:
> 
> Where exactly do I need to register and what does this involve?
> Should I teach in private schools to avoid WACOT registration?
> ...


Hi there.

I'm in the same situation. However I've started my WACOT registration. It's a lot of paperwork. There are some agencies out in Australia one was Class Professionals - do a google search as it won't let me put in its URL as I'm a newbie to the forum.
Let me know how you get on... Where are you from? I'm moving to Perth in less than 2 weeks.
PM me if you like!
Funona


----------

